# Experts: El Niño to last into spring



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16595120/


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

They also said last year was going to be the worst we have seen for hurricanes. Not 1 made landfall in the US and there were only 4 recorded. Shows what they know. 
I guess I am just jealous they make a couple hundred g's a year to do nothing.


----------

